# When your child flies the nest



## Juliet40 (Mar 12, 2015)

I must state that I am not, nor do I ever intend to be, a parent, but there were no support networks like this for my parents when I was diagnosed in 1979. They found it very difficult to get help and advice and asking for low calorie drinks in cafes got you a look like Scotty had just beamed you down.

This is something my mum and i have found helpful and so I am offering it as a suggestion to all parents whose kids have just left the nest, either to live alone or with boy or girlfriends. 

When my boyfriend died in 2008 I moved back home for a while, We had lived in a caravan and I wanted to go back there as I am quite independent. When I moved back my mum and i agreed that I would send her a text every morning to let her know I was up and okay and she would phone me every evenig. That part doesn't happen very often as we're both busy people but on the occasions when I have forgotten to text she phones if she hasn't heard from me by midday. It's a peace of mind thing. It might be worth suggesting to your own offspring who have left the nest.


----------

